# Regions 2016



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Will there be one?


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I was told there would be at the finals in Branson.
Like you,I am skeptical and don't see how they can keep loosing money.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh it will be there!!!


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

I emailed Richard and his response was, he was waiting on ASA changes then he could adjust the 2016 schedule


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hoytlifer said:


> I emailed Richard and his response was, he was waiting on ASA changes then he could adjust the 2016 schedule




(Sorry, I couldn't help myself.)

Adjust it how?


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

carlosii said:


> (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.)
> 
> Adjust it how?


Adjust the Region schedule around the ASA schedule. Wow that sure was funny huh??


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hoytlifer said:


> Adjust the Region schedule around the ASA schedule. Wow that sure was funny huh??


Yep.

Count me as a skeptic. If Regions wanted to avoid conflicts with ASA's schedule they could have picked up the phone and worked it out with ASA so that their schedule would already be available. But I suspect there's more to it than just waiting on the ASA schedule.


I wish Dick well, and I've been supportive of his tour since the beginning. An alternative to having no ASA type shoots in some areas is sorely needed. Also there are some people looking for an alternative to IBO and NFAA. I'm still hoping that Regions can pull it off and meet that need.

No insult intended for your comments, its just that Regions has had scheduling problems before and they had nothing to do with ASA.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few here in Michigan. Regions scheduled a shoot on top of the Mich. state ASA finals 2 years in a row. Both shoots suffered while IBO is stronger than ever.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Newberry Florida is open........maybe Regions can recycle another former ASA site


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Newberry Florida is open........maybe Regions can recycle another former ASA site


Oh you rascal, you.

How ya doin'?


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Getting by Chuck. Been a difficult month. Getting ready to hunt some and ready to shoot at LAS Classic in January. Have a good winter and see ya in Foley.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Getting by Chuck. Been a difficult month. Getting ready to hunt some and ready to shoot at LAS Classic in January. Have a good winter and see ya in Foley.


Good luck at both the deer stand and the LAS shoot.

Hope my shoulder will let me shoot Foley....kinda bummed right now.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

He needs to schedule on top of ibo. I here all these people say they would stop shooting ibo, if there was another venue to go to. See if they mean what they say.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would love to see Regions take off and if they went into IBO country harder they could do it. We are going to make the drive and shoot ASA next year. Wish they were closer but after shooting some state ASA I am hooked.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Carlossi
Well....date been set for the big shoot in the Tampa area....just waiting to go public


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Here is the response I got back from Richard this morning. 

Trying to finalize now.

These dates are firm.

March 11th - 13th Bossier City, LA
April 22nd - 24th Carbondale, Il
May 13th - 15th (still open)
June 10th - 12th Stillwater, OK
July 8th - 10th Davenport, IA
July 29th - 31st TBD

Hope to have this done real soon.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

WhitetailAce said:


> Here is the response I got back from Richard this morning.
> 
> Trying to finalize now.
> 
> ...


 March, May, June and July dates are same dates as IBO National shoots.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

RickT said:


> March, May, June and July dates are same dates as IBO National shoots.


That's OK...I don't do IBO.

Interesting no Indiana...turn out has always been low...too bad.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

carlosii said:


> That's OK...I don't do IBO.
> 
> Interesting no Indiana...turn out has always been low...too bad.


Still could see IN in May. last year IN was May.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

It's time for all the people that said they were sick of ibo, to put or shut up. You have an organized archery circuit. Support this circuit and show ibo.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

12sonly said:


> It's time for all the people that said they were sick of ibo, to put or shut up. You have an organized archery circuit. Support this circuit and show ibo.


Not gonna steal many IBO shooters with those locations.. No one gonna travel from the North to shoot with 100 people. Unfortunately Regions abandoned the north and the entire premise on which they were founded.. There is no 'Regions' in that schedule. Bouncing from location to location will not build a following. The Warren Pa event 2 years ago was one of the highest attended Regions events since it was started, only to be pissed away the next year. Went to Mi. instead.. MI drew what-9 shooters this year.. 9--How can that possibly happen? I wish them luck, worked hard to promote the Pa shoot, wouldn't give them another dime if they did come back!


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

12sonly said:


> It's time for all the people that said they were sick of ibo, to put or shut up. You have an organized archery circuit. Support this circuit and show ibo.


 If Regions wants to compete with the IBO as Dick has said, he needs to grow a set and have shoots where the IBO is. Archers in the East/Northeast are not going to travel to the Midwest to attend Regions shoots.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am with Hrtlnd164. I attended the Regions Warren ,Pa shoot also. Nice shoot,highest attendance they have ever had. There was a bunch of my friends there and the next year friends of friends would of been there and he bailed out to compete with the ASA. Sorry regions, it isn't going to happen. The Northeast is left out here without many shoots that are driveable. IBO is getting more spread out also .W.V being a 8-9 drive,Indiana being a 8-9 drive,Kentucky a 7 hour drive. We have 2 shoots being Warren IBO and IBO Worlds that make sense to attend. Tons and tons of shooters up here but not many wanting to travel all over to attend . Just your hard core die hards are attending from my area anymore. The rest are enjoying Local shoots,team shoots, Camo Cares and other events close to home. Seems like Regions missed the boat here to me. All he had to do was come in and take it. Now he is wondering around aimlessly.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't wait! A shoot in Carbondale IL and Davenport IA! Those are within 3-4 hours of me! I hope regions archery can make a go of this. I'd like to compete on a higher level of 3D competitions but i don't have the funds to spend $1000 on a weekend due to travel expenses. The closest thing we have within 3 hours is the Midwest Archery Championship. Hopefully this year is a good turnout for Regions


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm with you hoytlifer! I attended davenport last year and I thought it was a great shoot! Is your name Andy by chance? Just curious


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

swampy_44 said:


> I'm with you hoytlifer! I attended davenport last year and I thought it was a great shoot! Is your name Andy by chance? Just curious


Maybe? Haha!


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

WhitetailAce said:


> Here is the response I got back from Richard this morning.
> 
> Trying to finalize now.
> 
> ...



I laugh at this. You can bet your sweet backside there ain't nothing firm about Dick (pun intended). I would almost bet you a paycheck he doesn't have a single contract signed with anybody. This is the way he does business. He'll say I'm going to have so and so down by a certain date so you'll know. When he does that he's just blowing sunshine at you to make you feel good, but then your disappointed when he doesn't have it. All of this stuff you're reading must be true, else he'd be here defending the company. He does have an account here, as does his sidekick Shawn. Where is Shawn anyway? Does he still work for Dick? You can't treat people like he has, and call your shooters "whiney cry babies" and other things I can't say here and expect them to come back. Dick hates Mike, but has said he'd never try to schedule a date on top of his. He says all this, but he'd never draw people away from IBO, let alone ASA. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Newberry Florida is open........maybe Regions can recycle another former ASA site


I would count this location out...if you have been there recently, you would see most of the trees are gone except those along that back trench where the bathroom and pavilion is. You can see the traffic on the road now.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is there enough room for one range? Because really, with the turnout they have all 15 shooters could shoot the range twice in one day.



Shadowrider13 said:


> I would count this location out...if you have been there recently, you would see most of the trees are gone except those along that back trench where the bathroom and pavilion is. You can see the traffic on the road now.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Now that's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

myjustice400 said:


> Is there enough room for one range? Because really, with the turnout they have all 15 shooters could shoot the range twice in one day.


But why hide under another nic???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> But why hide under another nic???


What is a "nic"?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> What is a "nic"?


Carlosii.....is your nic.....I know your old so you don't understand. ...lol


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know what a "nic" is either ??? --- n' I ain't "old" yet.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, a nic is somebody who makes up stuff so as to try and confuse geezers...
Oh, and Elkie? Yes you are a geezer.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nic nac paddy whack throw the dog a bone


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

*NIC*=*N*ow *I*'m *C*onfused


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I shoot the modern hunter class and I agree dick has no plan of attack. His communication skills along with organizational skills are not very good. I hope he gets things together for 2016. Regions could be a good thing if they would branch out and have 4-5 pro/am a region and bring them all together for nationals but dick won't do that.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> *NIC*=*N*ow *I*'m *C*onfused


I always knew you were the smartest kid in the class, Dr....Senior Master class that is.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I slept on this all night long, and alluva sudden it dawned on me in my sleep n' I woke up --- "nic"= abbreviated slang for "nickname" --- duuuuh !!! --- Now, whose gonna send me my $64,000 prize.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

bhtr3d said:


> But why hide under another nic???


The same reason you and most everybody else does. Is there anything I said that wasn't true? Why isn't anyone here trying to refute what I've said? The truth shall set you free.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

myjustice400 said:


> The same reason you and most everybody else does. Is there anything I said that wasn't true? Why isn't anyone here trying to refute what I've said? The truth shall set you free.


I would not dispute anything you have said simply because I have never been to a Regions shoot, nor have I spoken with Dick outside of the one email he has sent me. But I also do not see a reason for him to lie about the dates he sent me. He has no reason to lie about them. I mean think about it, from a logical standpoint what makes more sense. Dick conjured up a bunch of dates and locations for next years shoot when a complete stranger asked about them, instead of replying with something as simple as "no we are still working on them." Or someone who may have had a bad experience with Region and/or Dick is just assuming he is automatically lying.

Well either way it doesn't matter. Why because I prefer the format of ASA/Regions vs. IBO and I would rather trying shooting a new Series and make up my own mind about the shoots and organization. For me it's not about politics behind the organizations or the people running them. I shoot events because I love to shoot.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

WhitetailAce said:


> I would not dispute anything you have said simply because I have never been to a Regions shoot, nor have I spoken with Dick outside of the one email he has sent me. But I also do not see a reason for him to lie about the dates he sent me. He has no reason to lie about them. I mean think about it, from a logical standpoint what makes more sense. Dick conjured up a bunch of dates and locations for next years shoot when a complete stranger asked about them, instead of replying with something as simple as "no we are still working on them." Or someone who may have had a bad experience with Region and/or Dick is just assuming he is automatically lying.
> 
> Well either way it doesn't matter. Why because I prefer the format of ASA/Regions vs. IBO and I would rather trying shooting a new Series and make up my own mind about the shoots and organization. For me it's not about politics behind the organizations or the people running them. I shoot events because I love to shoot.


Well put! Same boat. I shoot any 3D tournament I can find and enjoy every one of them! I don't look for something wrong with everyone of the shoots I go to.


----------



## 94insideout (Jun 13, 2011)

IBO shooters are all talk....they shoot the IBO because shooters can manipulate the results, shoot with their buddies ASA is the best 3D event going...;show up pay your money, take your chances.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

The only reason I shoot the IBO is so I can shoot with my friends and cheat my way to a good finish.There is nothing wrong with a good pencil and eraser.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

glennx said:


> The only reason I shoot the IBO is so I can shoot with my friends and cheat my way to a good finish.There is nothing wrong with a good pencil and eraser.


 You're very funny Glenn. I've shot with you before and I know there are no gimme's with you. And that goes for the other top shooters I've shot IBO with.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Just remember guys, just because you got spanked doesn't mean someone cheated....and here we go again. Cheaters have been caught in many orgs.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think ibo would be cool to shoot. I really want to go to redding and shoot but for close pro/am. I like regions, I shoot the modern hunter class and really enjoy it. Dick does need to get a better system and plan a little more. Branson was a hard coarse and everyone was shooting at the same time it seemed like on the same targets. Stillwater was a good time and more spread out. Ill be shooting ASA and regions this next year.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Updated schedule w/ more details then prior.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

early season regions means Louisiana, 

but seriously, it looks like a good schedule, goes head to head with IBO on some dates, but the locations are far enough apart that they should easily co-exist and thrive.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like more bumping against ASA than IBO....What happened to the upper Midwest, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana?


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm going to try and hit the majority of these. I would shoot ASA but bama is a far drive to make every month. Also I like the modern hunter class.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad that there are some shoots closer to the Midwest for a change. I hope the turnouts are good enough, to get regions to return to those places. Many archers that I come into contact with can't afford a $1,500 weekend for an ASA shoot but wouldn't think twice about jumping in there truck and drivin 4-5 hours to shoot a decent 3D tourney.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

hoytlifer said:


> I'm glad that there are some shoots closer to the Midwest for a change. I hope the turnouts are good enough, to get regions to return to those places. Many archers that I come into contact with can't afford a $1,500 weekend for an ASA shoot but wouldn't think twice about jumping in there truck and drivin 4-5 hours to shoot a decent 3D tourney.


It's really not any less. What's the total cost difference to drive 12 hours instead of 6? Since your carpooling.... 

Still need hotels, still need to eat, entry is similar etc.

The biggest cost v savings is there isn't shrewd or Lancaster to buy stuff.....lol


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

How do you spend $1500.00 ? Get 4 guys and cut that in half or more


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

We didn't spend near that much but I live roughly 4-5 hours from most of the shoots. Even then with everything I spend $400 with registration.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I can do an Asa weekend for about 400 with registration. 5 guys split everything.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

schmel_me said:


> I can do an Asa weekend for about 400 with registration. 5 guys split everything.


Me too....by myself I spend Ave of 500, and the closest one to me is 4.5 hours away 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wish he was coming back to NC. I liked that shoot. It was close for me.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hoytlifer said:


> I'm glad that there are some shoots closer to the Midwest for a change. I hope the turnouts are good enough, to get regions to return to those places. Many archers that I come into contact with can't afford a $1,500 weekend for an ASA shoot but wouldn't think twice about jumping in there truck and drivin 4-5 hours to shoot a decent 3D tourney.


You must be staying in a hotel suite lol... i usually only go with one other guy. And maybe spend $300- $400 tops for the whole weekend. Gas..hotel, food. I register online month in advance so i dont include that.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> You must be staying in a hotel suite lol... i usually only go with one other guy. And maybe spend $300- $400 tops for the whole weekend. Gas..hotel, food. I register online month in advance so i dont include that.


Myself, wife, and two kids. All shoot as a family. We don't do well in tents or in the back of our truck. Make sense yet? Oh yea, we eat also.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Was hoping for a Indiana shoot,but after the dismal turnout last year.i understand


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Never been to one, maybe this year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

This was sent to me from the Missouri Regions Rep. Tim Brownell. FYI I know nothing more but its suppose to be the latest greatest.

Feb 12-14 West Monroe, LA
Mar 11-13 Bossier City, LA
Apr 8-10 Delhi, IA
Apr 22-24 Carbondale, IL
Jun 10-12 Stillwater, OK
Jul 8-10 Davenport, IA
Jul 29-31 National Championship-TBA-Branson, MO area


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

April 8-10 is Delhi, LA. Not Iowa, according to there website. Could be a misprint. Seems strange that the first 3 shoots are all in LA.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

swampy_44 said:


> April 8-10 is Delhi, LA. Not Iowa, according to there website. Could be a misprint. Seems strange that the first 3 shoots are all in LA.


Like ASA was Alabama Shooter Association last year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> It's time for all the people that said they were sick of ibo, to put or shut up. You have an organized archery circuit. Support this circuit and show ibo.


All the shoots are in south How does this affect IBO shooters and regions had a great sight near warren pa but totally screwed that one up. Now IBO moved into a even better sight in warren PA


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I would love to have another option outside of IBO but they had 2 major problems while starting out! Only one shoot in IBO area was the first problem and they followed ASA speed rules! IBO shooters are not going to change their set up for one shoot to go shoot against 1/2 dozen people! Then they added the outlaw class to pull in interested IBO shooters and took it away from the area! I personally am not going to fly somewhere to shoot against less people then a local shoot! Remove the speed limit for at least a couple years so we can try new format and bring it to our area! If it takes off then add the speed rule later after guys are hooked and will have a set up for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Is moberly Missouri still on the scedule? Its still on their website as an event

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the new 2016 rules. The speed limit are a little excessive.
http://regionsarchery.com/2016_regions_archery_pro_am_rules_class_definitions


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

PETeach said:


> I would love to have another option outside of IBO but they had 2 major problems while starting out! Only one shoot in IBO area was the first problem and they followed ASA speed rules! IBO shooters are not going to change their set up for one shoot to go shoot against 1/2 dozen people! Then they added the outlaw class to pull in interested IBO shooters and took it away from the area! I personally am not going to fly somewhere to shoot against less people then a local shoot! Remove the speed limit for at least a couple years so we can try new format and bring it to our area! If it takes off then add the speed rule later after guys are hooked and will have a set up for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speed limit is 330......not many in IBO reach that.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Speed limit is 330......not many in IBO reach that.


Yeah now that it is out of IBO territory! The first year was only year it came into IBO territory and it was same as ASA! They added outlaw class mid year due to lack of attendance but didn't advertise so IBO shooters didn't know they had a class they could shoot their set up in to test out new format! Now they changed the speed and left our area! If I am going to try new format I am gonna go to an ASA shoot now not a regions shoot! Too far less people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

There was a notice on Facebook today that the West Monroe shoot had been cancelled due to deforestation of the shoot site.


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

Red Rock shoot last year and now West Monroe in 2016? man its hard to get excited about an organization that's having these type of issues. I gave the benefit of the doubt last year and shot all of the shoots at the state level and the Stillwater Pro/Am even after a mid year rules change at the state level due to lack of attendance. I just cant do it this year. its on to ASA for me....I don't think Regions will miss me.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Outback Man said:


> There was a notice on Facebook today that the West Monroe shoot had been cancelled due to deforestation of the shoot site.


Saw pictures....looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I speak with Dick daily. He was very upset about the clearing of West Monroe. He is trying to change some rules in order to differentiate from ASA. The speed restriction lift being one of them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nele22 said:


> I speak with Dick daily. He was very upset about the clearing of West Monroe. He is trying to change some rules in order to differentiate from ASA. The speed restriction lift being one of them.


Hope he doesn't stray too far.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Is he going to pick another place for the shoot or just cancel it completely? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

It has been cancelled. There has been talk of doing Bossier City twice but that has not been confirmed.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I hope they pick some place weather they use bossier city 2 times or not.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nele22 said:


> It has been cancelled. There has been talk of doing Bossier City twice but that has not been confirmed.


How about somewhere in northeast. Like where dick originally said then pulled the rug off of under us. Warren pa is a good example of that


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, with the bosier city LA shoot being canceled, I will now be shooting ASA and not shooting regions any more.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

It says Bossier city has been rescheduled, not cancelled.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I know but that's the second one in a row and I would like something a little more consistant. They also canceled all shoots in arkansas and said we can go shoot the state tournament in oklahoma. I'm just done with them. They can't get their stuff together. Sucks because I was looking foreward to shooting modern hunter this year.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

They have to learn they can't keep cancelling, moving, etc.

Looking at the turnout at Foley you have to believe that if there was an alternative for folks in other parts of the country it would be successful.

There are hundreds of people traveling from as far north as Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Missouri, and northern Kentucky who would love to see ASA shoots closer to where they live. In addition, there are enough people shooting the pro classes that those classes could be populated with some of those currently beating their heads against a stone wall trying to compete for the big bucks in ASA. Some would rather be a big duck in a small pond than just be a small duck in a big pond. The payoffs wouldn't be as high, and the sponsorships/contengencies wouldn't pay out as much, but something is better than nothing.

We thought we'd be getting the ASA model with Regions but it just hasn't turned out that way.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

carlosii said:


> They have to learn they can't keep cancelling, moving, etc.
> 
> Looking at the turnout at Foley you have to believe that if there was an alternative for folks in other parts of the country it would be successful.
> 
> ...


Exactly and that has pushed me away from them.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------

